
How Austin Beat Uber - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/opinion/how-austin-beat-uber.html
======
gumper
Why would anyone think this is a good thing? Consumers have less choice, less
competition, significantly less convenience, and they get to pay higher
prices.

The former cab drivers I've talked to pretty much say the same thing - they
work less and take home more money. The people I've spoken with have no desire
to ever go back.

 _Some_ of the citizens of Austin think this is a good thing. Their lack of
reasoning and logic astounds me.

~~~
simonster
Certainly the situation is ridiculous, but why blame the citizens of Austin
instead of Uber, which could allow drivers who are willing to get
fingerprinted to drive?

